# put them in the tent they got sick again!



## next (Jul 3, 2015)

What the heck is going on?? Is this too much nutes, not enough nutes?? Is this from r/o water and its like poison or what??

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=71959 

View attachment 20150703_211935.jpg


View attachment 20150703_212013.jpg


----------



## next (Jul 4, 2015)

maybe i wind burned them


----------



## Kraven (Jul 4, 2015)

Next they really look over watered and like they are hungry. Is your soil draining well, the girls don't like wet feet.  Give her a good feeding and then let her dry completely out before watering again, then its water two times, feed on the third watering....unless she is hungry, sometimes I water, feed, water, feed when they are in growth spurts. GL and green mojo brother.


----------



## next (Jul 4, 2015)

Hey Kraven,

Shouldn't be from too much water, I fully saturate them every 4 days or when the pot is light. They have full wet/dry cycles. 1/2 dose fish emulsion on the 22nd, repotted on the 26th, plain water on the 30th, and here we are.


----------



## next (Jul 4, 2015)

They look a little better today.. I adjusted the fan's inside the tent last night. I think it could be from low humidity and too much wind, just because they appear to look a little better since I backed the fans off.

They needed water when I took the pic, opted to give them another 1/2 dose fish emulsion


----------



## Kraven (Jul 4, 2015)

yea i saw your post and was replying.


----------



## next (Jul 4, 2015)

I am almost at a loss for words, I don't know what i'm doin wrong


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 4, 2015)

I have never "wind burned" plants from fans.  I really don't think that is it. 

Your soil looks like it might be dense without good drainage properties.  It doesn't appear to have any perlite in it?   Haven't you been kind of winging it with your soil mixtures, kind of putting in this and that?  How  much is 1/2 dose of fish emulsion?  What all is in your soil mixture?


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 4, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I have never "wind burned" plants from fans. I really don't think that is it.
> 
> Your soil looks like it might be dense without good drainage properties. It doesn't appear to have any perlite in it? Haven't you been kind of winging it with your soil mixtures, kind of putting in this and that? How much is 1/2 dose of fish emulsion? What all is in your soil mixture?


 

I agree THG........ must be sitting in some wet soil to long........ add more perlite and add a little more....... 50/50 if you have to....... perlite is a marijuana growers best friend when to comes to growing in soil or soilless mix.......... right now I veg in 30 to 40 percent perlite and 60 to 70 coco coir.


----------



## next (Jul 4, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I have never "wind burned" plants from fans.  I really don't think that is it.
> 
> Your soil looks like it might be dense without good drainage properties.  It doesn't appear to have any perlite in it?   Haven't you been kind of winging it with your soil mixtures, kind of putting in this and that?  How  much is 1/2 dose of fish emulsion?  What all is in your soil mixture?



Soil is pro mix with 25% ewc. That is all, no winging it. Half dose fish emulsion is 1/2 tsp per liter


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 4, 2015)

next said:


> Soil is pro mix with 25% ewc. That is all, no winging it. Half dose fish emulsion is 1/2 tsp per liter


 

I grew in promix for a couple of years......... always had to add more perlite.


----------



## next (Jul 4, 2015)

they were fine under the fluorescents.. kinda doubt its from poor draining soil considering they were happy as can be the last 2 weeks


----------



## next (Jul 4, 2015)

I have 4cubic feet of perlite so that's an easy fix. I was trying to keep it simple, this same thing happened last grow so this time I tried to kiss to try to narrow in on the problem


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 4, 2015)

next said:


> they were fine under the fluorescents.. kinda doubt its from poor draining soil considering they were happy as can be the last 2 weeks


 

droopy leaves and purple stems is a plant with so much moisture it can't get proper feeding........ imho


----------



## next (Jul 4, 2015)

View attachment 20150704_093937.jpg

View attachment 20150704_093856.jpg

View attachment 20150704_093919.jpg


For what its worth there are two types of pro-mix, I used promix HP (high porosity) which has extra perlite in it. 

Here it is after being amended with 25% ewc
View attachment 20150704_094724.jpg


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 4, 2015)

Have the roots filled up the pot yet?  if not they'll do a lot better when they get a little bigger........ some strains are just more sensitive to moisture levels........ I think you've got one of those........ let it dry out some if those leaves loose the droop and start to display out and up for the light you'll know it's the moisture causing your issues...... I've got a California dream strain in flower now giving me to same droop as yours........ I take out her water line for a day or 2 and she looks good.


----------



## next (Jul 4, 2015)

They've only been in these pots for 8 days, before the transplant the leaves were nice and perky pointing to the light like healthy babies.

They were under an old T12 fluorescent light for their first 2 weeks and they were doing great. But they had no fans, and not much light really.. I knew things might be a little wonky when I put them in the tent, maybe they are adapting? They basically got transplanted, then put into the tent. Have a look at the grow journal

Maybe a combination of transplant shock, being trimmed, lst'd, and a new tent? :O

This happened when the plants were drying out.. I just watered them last night. Maybe I let them get toooo dry 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=71959


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 4, 2015)

next said:


> They've only been in these pots for 8 days, before the transplant the leaves were nice and perky pointing to the light like healthy babies.


 

that's the issue........ once the roots fill the pot they'll be fine........ to much wet soil and to few roots.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 5, 2015)

I am watching and hoping for the best.


----------



## next (Jul 5, 2015)

=/ the one plant looks alrightish, they both have spotting showing up on the fan leaves. Brown spotting.. looks like death. 

View attachment 20150705_125509.jpg


View attachment 20150705_125520.jpg


View attachment 20150705_125551.jpg


View attachment 20150705_125558.jpg


----------



## next (Jul 5, 2015)

It's like my tent / led lights started shooting out gamma rays that are nuking my plants..

Like I said, happy under fluorescents, dieing in the tent


----------



## Kraven (Jul 5, 2015)

There is some truth in your statement, the LED's do "feed" the plants sorta.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 6, 2015)

How far are they from the light?


----------



## next (Jul 6, 2015)

approx 2 feet, give or take a few inches.

they drank all their water.. drinking lots.. still growing.. looking a lil more perky for sure

They get 2 day old tap water today


----------



## kaotik (Jul 6, 2015)

i think initially was likely a bit of shock
-going from weak light, to transplanting, to more intense light.

but now; that third pic looks like all the perfect example pics i see of magnesium.. odd it seems more at the top though. i always thought it was lower.  (i never have it looking exactly like the photo references you see for nute def)

the spots could be cal.
..wait for a few more replies with better knowledge, but i'd say you might need to get some calmag.. 
you mentioned you were using RO water.. so you've got nothing, maybe they need some?


----------



## next (Jul 6, 2015)

Thanks for the reply kaotic,

I thought it looked like cal/mag issues as well. Although after researching the fish emulsion it appears there is cal/mag in it.

I have a bottle of earth juice cal-n-mag, but was advised I shouldn't need it, atleast not in veg?

Regardless, I used plain tap water this time.. has a ppm of about 200 should have some calmag in there


----------



## next (Jul 7, 2015)

1.25ml (1/4 tsp) / liter of cal-n-mag = 200ppm's I think i will try adding that to their next watering

bottle recommends 2.3ml / L for veg 

View attachment 20150707_113011.jpg


View attachment 20150707_113019.jpg


View attachment 20150707_113052.jpg


----------



## next (Jul 8, 2015)

better or worse? they look hungry.. 

View attachment 20150708_004948.jpg


View attachment 20150708_004954.jpg


View attachment 20150708_005012.jpg


View attachment 20150708_005047.jpg


View attachment 20150708_005056.jpg


View attachment 20150708_005105.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 8, 2015)

What are you N-P-K numbers and the micro-nutrients for the fish emulsion?  I just think they look like they need more food.


----------



## next (Jul 8, 2015)

5-1-1 is the n-p-k. It doesn't say anything about micro nutes. I just gathered that from reading around the net. That fish emulsion contains cal / mag and other good micro nutes

Should I give them full feed of fish emulsion? 1tbl / gallon

I have earth juice microblast if you think they need more micro nutes.


----------



## next (Jul 14, 2015)

wutcha think 

View attachment 20150713_235347.jpg


View attachment 20150713_235450.jpg


----------



## next (Jul 31, 2015)

suggestions?? - Do they want morrreeee food?
View attachment 20150731_140232.jpg


View attachment 20150731_140249.jpg


View attachment 20150731_140559.jpg


----------



## next (Jul 31, 2015)

**I should note, I looked up the ingredients of the earth juice cal-n-mag I was using, and it doesn't sound like its very compatible with organics.**

Calcium Nitrate
Magnesium Sulfate
Magnesium Nitrate

Could that be causing the problems? Didn't seem to hurt them when using it with a tea, but I gave a plain r/o water with 75ppm of the cal/mag a week ago. So it is suspect..

I gave them the myco madness 2 days ago in an attempt to undo the possible damages, at the same time I didn't notice any problems until yesterday, so it is suspect as well.


----------



## next (Aug 4, 2015)

Could that be caused from under watering?


----------



## next (Aug 10, 2015)

Some parts of the plant look pretty good, but some leaves have some pretty good discoloration. Switched to 12/12 3 days ago

View attachment 20150809_223936.jpg


View attachment 20150809_223950.jpg


View attachment 20150809_224000.jpg


View attachment 20150809_224007.jpg


----------

